# Jessica Alba is Black Belt?



## Damon1698 (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay since you opened my thread I just wanted to ask why don't you guys have a fitness sub-forum because I'm sure most of us workout and some need to.
So if you have one can someone link me? And if not can we create one?? I'm sure it could become popular


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well there is a forum devoted to health issues here.  I suggest that that might be a good place to start.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2009)

Check out *Health Tips for the Martial Artist*.


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, if she is. great.. but not really useful


----------



## still learning (Sep 7, 2009)

Helloo,  Health?  ...good to have...many of us one a good one....

for some good health is natural...others..lots of prescritions....

Tons of info all over  in almost every type of computer sites...for Health!

Got one?  ...keep it....good!

Aloha,

PS: Health clubs...most healthy people attend these...


----------



## pmosiun1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Jessica Alba is a black belt martial artist in what style?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 9, 2009)

pmosiun1 said:


> Jessica Alba is a black belt martial artist in what style?


 
She's not.  The first poster made a failed attempt at being clever.

AoG


----------



## Knives (Sep 13, 2009)

you trickster


----------



## crushing (Sep 13, 2009)

pmosiun1 said:


> Jessica Alba is a black belt martial artist in what style?



HotKiDo!


----------



## Knives (Sep 13, 2009)

crushing said:


> HotKiDo!


lol. fantastic :lol2:


----------

